# Hong Kong: Urban Life



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Hong Kong is very vibrant.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Your photos are absolutely stunning! Great job!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

As usual - amazing shots of the streets level !


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

excellent


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Part IV*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome!

Simply magnificent!

:cheers:


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

HK on a big roll right now~~


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Over the top awesome!


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

Hk have not Death penalty

so ...


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Great pictures Skybean!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

mg: Nothing to say...The best city in urban life aspects...so full of life !


----------



## AntonAmeneiro (May 6, 2005)

Awesome! I love this kind of threads... a city is more than a bunch of skyscrapers!


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

Skybean, you just a legend!!!!!!!


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome pics!
Thanks for that!


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Skybean said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I'm cutting coupons and try to stay there one day *


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Kc3000~China said:


> Hk have not Death penalty
> 
> so ...



I know is movie poster but They don't even look real! Poser Poser Poser!
1) the highline need to go....and he holding the gun wrong.
2) the fat one with a funny glass look like a geek more that gangster

:jk:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

The pictures are beautiful! :applause:


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

those photos are very well done. i only hope that when i go to HK my pictures would turn out a 3rd as well as yours!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Not my images...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/webel/


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool street pics posted by Skybean !


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

Great shots, you really capture the real HongKong.


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)

Been twice to HKG, it's a marvellous place. Incredible pics here, especially in the first series the man on the ferry, and the restaurant photo after that, and in the second series the horse racing with towering apartments behind it. Great photography! Please make a website with a collection of your cities pics.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

really like hong kong and its colors  moremoremoremore!!


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Absolutely amazing photos.


----------



## metallicat (Dec 6, 2005)

amazing quality and sharpness in those pictures! Congrats


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

These are quite amazing, but unfortunately not taken by me. My photos can be seen in the link under my signature.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Love how u shoot ur pics


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

The LV facade was very nice.


----------



## Capoeira (Nov 22, 2006)

wowww


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Where is this place?



























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoic/sets/72157594445500280/


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Jesus, looks like a city on drugs. Great pics, man! So full of life...


A question for the Hongkong Insiders here:










Does anyone know what is going to be built on that piece of reclaimed land visible in this pic?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

LordChaos80 said:


> Jesus, looks like a city on drugs. Great pics, man! So full of life...
> 
> 
> A question for the Hongkong Insiders here:
> ...


Reclamation will include an underground highway and park on top, but the plans are changing due to legal challenges. Updates in this thread :

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198002


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

this one is really impressive.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It's been four months, but I miss HK already.

Here is a few more.






















































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/london/sets/72157594461210714/


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy (Apr 2, 2006)

Great thread. Keep going man. I would like to see more threads like this one on this forum.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

unbelievably ...Crowded! it's good because you can tell that a lot of interesting stuff happens there.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## herenthere (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome pan. That looks like Tsing Yi looking towards Kowloon and HKI?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

What a pano!!!!!!!!!! :rock: :rock: 
I wanted to be up there when I was in Hong Kong last time, but I didn't get to. 
I was sure it would have an awsome view of HK's from there and now someone had done that and took this best of the best pano!!!!!

It's for sure taken on the Tsing Yi Peak looking northeast (left) from Tsuen Wan West all the way around to the southwest (right) to Pokfulam and Lamma more than 180 degree view. What a shot. I wish there is a bigger verion of it.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Some great pictures but some ugly ones.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

One of the best cities in the world!


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

hongkong is international you don't have to say anything and people can still picture hongkong in their minds.
post us something we've never seen before......i'm not sure what, but I think hongkong people know....I like to see unusual things


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dschan/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It's funny. Now that I look back on some of the photos that have been posted in this thread... many of the locations bring back some memories. I can remember walking on the same streets and taking in the same sights. Hong Kong is certainly a small place, but oh so vibrant.


----------



## richbaker (Sep 13, 2007)

YEAAAAAAAHH!! im so excited! me n mah girl will go to hong kong o april!!! ima take some pics too and post it here!!









__________________________
looking for rozzi wheels.


----------



## CRAROD1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Honk Kong and some other asian cities such as Tokyo and Beijing look amazing from the sky and also from the street side. 

However, they also have many areas that look very deteriorated and that makes you think that you are looking at a 3rd World Country instead of a huge modern metropoli, perhaps in a bigger proportion compared to those cities of North America, Australia and Europe.

I would really like to go visit these cities someday but I definitely wouldn´t live in any of them.


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

God, all those amaizing bring back good old memories. 
Keep up with the good work!!!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

CRAROD1 said:


> However, they also have many areas that look very deteriorated and that makes you think that you are looking at a 3rd World Country instead of a huge modern metropoli, perhaps in a bigger proportion compared to those cities of North America, Australia and Europe.


I think density is a factor in that, and the fact that these cities were either colonized, bombed or affected in some other way by external forces such that the vast majority of the local people were poor and uneducated by the mid-20th century.

Gaining wealth post-war in the same old buildings, people began to personalize their living space by adding custom windows, exterior structures and accessories that would have been included in more modern building designs. As small family shops had little space to work with, their operations frequently protruded into the street (although less so today) with canvas roofs.

These older buildings have little or no central management that will wash, repaint and otherwise maintain and regulate the exterior appearance. If you visit the older areas of other dense 20th-century cities such as New York, you will find many run-down areas that need some cleaning-up. One other factor in east Asia is the humid climate.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

CRAROD1 said:


> Honk Kong and some other asian cities such as Tokyo and Beijing look amazing from the sky and also from the street side.
> 
> However, they also have many areas that look very deteriorated and that makes you think that you are looking at a 3rd World Country instead of a huge modern metropoli, perhaps in a bigger proportion compared to those cities of North America, Australia and Europe.
> 
> I would really like to go visit these cities someday but I definitely wouldn´t live in any of them.


Hong Kong maybe but I would disagree on Tokyo.


----------



## ietk (Jul 7, 2006)

Beautiful city, some day I would like to go there, specially for the food.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Great pics....


----------

